# animal hoarders on AP



## Rhetoric (Aug 31, 2011)

I try to stay away from this channel but theres a show on right now about animal hoarders (hence thread title) and this guy keeps 23 hot snakes in his bedroom!! I only caught a glance but it looked like there was some kind of rattle snake in an aquarium style tank with rocks on the tops to hold them down... SKETCH


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

He has cages without lids that have venomous snakes in them...INSANE!!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, can anyone say 'DEATH WISH'? ! What a total dipshit.


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 1, 2011)

And unfortunately it's people who do stupid junk like that, that give reptiles a bad name in general. It certainly wouldn't be the snakes fault if it crawled out and bit someone....but the public wouldn't see it that way. Ugh.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 1, 2011)

well, survival of the fittest... or the logical? lol. That's a terrible thing to see on TV though, people cramming living critters into their home. Unfair for those little guys! Deprived of a good and healthy life because they got trapped by someone sick in the head. There should be a test you have to pass or an organization you should have to belong to, proving you're sane and knowledgeable


----------

